# Best flea treatments for cats?



## Crazydancer (24 October 2017)

I've had my 2 cats for 10 years and never really had a problem with fleas. One is mostly white so it's very easy to see. He had fleas when he was about 1 and was treated at the vet as he had a reaction, but since then, I've not seen a flea on either of them. I've used Frontline occasionally, maybe once every 3 or 4 months and they've been fine.
A few months back one was scratching so I checked (yup, fleas) treated them both, but the fleas persisted. So I've treated them both at the 1 month spacing now 3 times, and we still have fleas........ still only on the cats, I've not noticed them in the house. 

What would be a more effective treatment that can be bought over the counter/online?? 

Thanks!
*scratch*


----------



## Umbongo (24 October 2017)

Go to a vets and get a veterinary product. Stronghold, advocate etc.
Stuff bought over the counter is just not worth it.


----------



## WandaMare (24 October 2017)

Umbongo said:



			Go to a vets and get a veterinary product. Stronghold, advocate etc.
Stuff bought over the counter is just not worth it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Also I noticed recently that the Frontline  (3 treatments ) they sell in our local chemist is more expensive than the  effective products sold by our vet.


----------



## Fidgety (24 October 2017)

I'm sure I've read/heard that there are resistance problems with Frontline?  I use Stronghold, sorts out the blighters very quickly .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 October 2017)

Frontline doesn't work for one of ours.  We use Stronghold now.


----------



## Roxylola (24 October 2017)

False economy to buy anything over the counter they just don't work. Effipro or stronghold from the vet and get a can of indorex for the house


----------



## Crazydancer (24 October 2017)

Thanks all. Looks like Stronghold it is!!


----------



## Blackwijet (25 October 2017)

Basic Frontline is losing effectiveness Frontline combo is slightly better.   Personally I use Broadline as it treats fleas, ticks roundworms and tapeworms.  Probably overkill for mine as they are housecats but they have access to a garden catio so if any other cats or critters had been in the garden with fleas/ticks they potentially could be passed through the wire etc.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 October 2017)

I've used Advantage for years-you can get it from Hyperdrug along with the Drontal for worming.


----------

